# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Programming/Scripts >  A little help with shell script project

## mj2385

hi
i have a small project to do in shell script
the instruction are:
Create a script that analyzes HDD and memory files.

functions:

    Getting the user input
    The user enters mem or hdd, and for the second argument, the filename to
    analyze

    Function for each filetype
    The script runs operations depending on the type of file (HDD/mem).
    Available tools: binwalk, foremost, strings, bulk_extractor, volatility

    Save results into a file
    The file analysis should be saved in the created directory; once finished the file
    operation, display the user with the analysis statistics

the script is approximately 70 lines

i already Wrote a script
i sent it to my teacher and he told that i have 2 problems

    Your code has errors.
    No automations using Volatility.

please if somone can help write a new script or fix mine I will be grateful
[link to my project]
https://github.com/MJ8523/fileanalyz...orenproject.sh

----------

